# What scents blend well with patchouli?



## Cristy (Nov 26, 2011)

I recently ordered some new fragrance oils, one of which is patchouli.  I have never smelled this before but looking around online I've seen that it's pretty common so I decided to give it a try.  IMO this oil really, really smells terrible.  Might not be too bad thought mixed with something else, anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## judymoody (Nov 27, 2011)

Everything smells great with patchouli!

Actually, I've never used the FO, only the EO.

But to start, try a citrus like sweet orange or grapefruit, or just about any fruit.  It is supposed to blend nicely with raspberry.  Lavender or mint is good too.


----------



## Relle (Nov 27, 2011)

I found I didn't like it OOB and it smelt really strong in the soap too, but after about 6 weeks it mellowed and its not too bad after all, give it a try as is, you might like it.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the EO but I am a patchouli hater, lol.  I have a friend that is too but she made a soap that even I liked!  It was a tiny bit of patchouli blended with sweet orange.  It was so subtle, just an undertone, but stull there.  Start with a small amount.  The EO is super potent, I am not sure of an FO.


----------



## Fragola (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know about the fragrance, I only used the EO.

Patch is very strong, and is rarely used as the dominant quantity. Sometimes it is used as low as 5-10%  in a blend. 

What you smell in the bottle isn't relevant: when you do a blend, put few drops in a closed jar and return after few hours to smell it. 

Here's a link about EO blends:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28775


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2011)

patchouli/lavender is a favorite for us. it's actually great with most things. have only used patch EO though.


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 28, 2011)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this site... Just click on Patchouli and see what goes with it. Click on the next eo that you would like plus patchouli and they will give you suggestions.

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 28, 2011)

Anything is good with Patch!


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 28, 2011)

I think rose or coconut would be good.  Some people like lavender with patchouly but it seemed a little harsh to me when I tried it.


----------



## brewsie (Feb 5, 2012)

i like it with vanilla and lavender! or any citrus too


----------



## Mellifera (Feb 5, 2012)

I make a ylang ylang, patchiouli, lavender, and clove that's nice--it's more of a straight-up floral than I usually do (I'm an herby girl, usually).


----------



## green soap (Feb 5, 2012)

I have done these:

lemon patchouli - not so keen on that one
peppermint-eucalyptus-patchouli-rosemary  - love this one
lavender-patchouli-rosemary  - also love this one

I used very little patch in all these blends.  

I have the patchouli EO.  I also have the sandalwood but FO.  I would like to blend the two.  Can anyone give me a ratio recommendation?  would it be like 3:1 sandalwood FOatchouli EO?  or is that even too much patch?


----------



## xyxoxy (Feb 5, 2012)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Anything is good with Patch!



Ditto!
I love patch and green apple.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 6, 2012)

I love patchouli EO and mix it with orange at a ratio of 3 parts orange to 1 part patchouli.  I also love patchouli soaped on it's own, it's an earthy smell, my favourite!


----------



## lsg (Feb 6, 2012)

1 part frankincense
1 part myrrh
1 part patchouli
3 parts sandalwood
I make this for my son and he loves it.


----------

